# Dell SP2309W 23 LCD with built in webcam



## mg0698 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have Dell SP2309W 23, but i dont know how to get to the webcam, I bought it used, so i dont have a CD or anything, IT also has 2 USB plugs on the side i dont know how to use those either... Any suggestions?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need drivers for the Cam/Mic. I can't seem to locate any so my best advice would be to contact Dell.


----------



## mg0698 (Feb 12, 2010)

Tyree said:


> You need drivers for the Cam/Mic. I can't seem to locate any so my best advice would be to contact Dell.


do you know a way i can contact them? I didnt buy the monitors from them... As i said i bought them used


----------



## mg0698 (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyways i found it, but nothing is happening. Cant get the driver to load up


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pretty sure you need a usb connection from the monitor to the PC for the web cam, did it come with any cables?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See the section on connecting the USB cable it's a special upstream cable of course> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/SP2309W/en/ug/setup.htm#Connecting Your Monitor


----------



## mg0698 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok TY very much, Any idea where i can get this at?


----------



## mg0698 (Feb 12, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Pretty sure you need a usb connection from the monitor to the PC for the web cam, did it come with any cables?


 no


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if the port on the bottom of the monitor next to the HDMI and DVI ports is a standard USB Male A port(just like a mouse would plug into), if it is then I believe a standard A male to A male cable will work, if not you're probably going to have to contact Dell for one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812816142


----------



## mg0698 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ty for your help


It is just a printer cable wire, I tryed it out and it works thx for your help once again


----------

